# Identification of wreckage part P-47 ??



## Uwe Benkel (Mar 7, 2013)

jThis part was found yesterday at the crashsite of a P-47 during WW II. The pilot is still MIA and not recovered yet.

Can somebody help idenifying this part - Thanks

Uwe Benkel
ARBEITSGRUPPE VERMISSTENFORSCHUNG
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 7, 2013)

Any numbers stamped on it?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2013)

Split flap support strut? Hole looks to large for a fastener and I suspect it is made of aluminum, and thus not a high strength structural support.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2013)

Note here but maybe on the inside of the wing somehwhere...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, looks like a pivot point structural item and smacks of a plain, split or slotted flap structural member.


----------



## Uwe Benkel (Mar 8, 2013)

There is a number 5290 on the part - no other number.

Who got a copy of the P-47 parts catalougue?


----------

